# Oracle: More than one Mystery?



## Werebat (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it possible for an Oracle to acquire a second Mystery?  I feel like I've seen a way to do it but can't remember what it was.

Thanks!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 24, 2011)

You might be thinking of the Dual-Cursed Oracle from Ultimate Magic.  I don't think there's a way to have two mysteries.


----------



## Werebat (Aug 24, 2011)

That's too bad, because Flame and Life would be SWEET!


----------



## paradox42 (Aug 24, 2011)

You might also be thinking of the Crossblooded Sorcerer.

To be sure, there isn't an official way for an Oracle to get two Mysteries in PF, but if I were making an Archetype to do it, I'd look very closely at this one when doing so. The Mysteries are, of course, quite similar to Sorcerers' Bloodlines in terms of the class functions they each fill.


----------



## DumbPaladin (Aug 31, 2011)

Werebat said:


> That's too bad, because Flame and Life would be SWEET!





But how in the world would you balance this so that this spellcaster didn't outpace other characters?

What would you give up for having 2 mysteries, where other Oracles only have one?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 31, 2011)

Clerics get two domains and no one seems to care...

It's definitely a big power boost, and just because Oracle isn't as good as one of the best classes doesn't mean it needs help, of course.

But at least unlike with the domains you don't just get the benefits for free from each, you have to actually pick and choose each time you get a revelation, though you could just take feats for more.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jan 23, 2012)

I've allowed this in one of my current games, but in this case the second mystery came about in game... now I need to do the custom archetype for it. 

If you feel it will not overpower a character and the rest of the group is fine with it, just go for it. Rules are there to be adapted


----------

